# Polaris 850 engine differences?



## polaris900 (Aug 13, 2012)

Hello,

I am wondering if a 2014 Polaris sportsman 850 engine will work in and with a 2009 sportsman frame and wiring? Basically an engine swap.

Thanks


----------

